# Employement Angencies for Chefs in Moscow, Russia



## zolushka (Apr 26, 2002)

Does anyone have any specific agency names or contacts in Moscow Russia? I would like to find out about options for employment for pastry chefs. I have three years professional experience, a degree from LCB-London, work experience in San Francisco, London and Paris and am a Russian/US citizen who is fluent in both languages.

Thanks in advance


----------



## italian chef (May 22, 2005)

For your answer visit:
http://www.foodservice.com/ East Europe

POSITION:
Pastry Chef - Moscow
Portfolio
Russian Federation - Moscow
POSITION SUMMARY:
A creative, talented and motivated Pastry Chef is required to head up the section in this busy 5 star property in Moscow. The property is part of an international 5 star hotel group.
The candidates must be able to show a solid career progression in internationally recognised establishments and have verifiable experience managing a busy pastry department.

Salary $3500 usd plus ex-pat package

Please respond in the first instance to [email protected] and quote the specific reference number MR 58537.
REQUIRED SKILLS & EXPERIENCE:
Please respond in the first instance to [email protected] and quote the specific reference number MR 58537.
MUST THE APPLICANTS SUPPLY THEIR OWN WORK PERMIT?:
No
COMPENSATION:
US $3,500.00 / Month
BONUS?:
Yes
ACCOMMODATION PROVIDED?:
No
OTHER BENEFITS:
expat package
COMPANY NAME:
Portfolio International
REPLY ONLINE:
REPLY ONLINE
PHONE:
020 7108 1000
FAX:
020 7108 1007
MAILING ADDRESS:
28 Essex Street
London, UK
POSITION CATEGORIES:
Chef - Pastry/Baking

Ciao Roberto


----------

